# Cholo Pot Call



## RW Mackey (Jul 7, 2013)

Got some Cholo blanks from Chris (justurning) recently. Thought everyone would like to see how the 1st. One turned out. I didn't do anything different than normal and I didn't think they turned harder than some other hardwoods. The sound was a little different than my normal glass over slate, still turkey but not as loud as most and not quite as much rasp. Will probably have to make some minor adjustments on the next.
This is #5 on Chris's color chart, a black with a deep red undertone. Hope you like it, I was pleased.

Roy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justturnin (Jul 7, 2013)

Killer. In more way than one. Awesome work Roy!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## myingling (Jul 7, 2013)

Nice Turn


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 8, 2013)

Looks great man. I love the sounds my cholla makes.


----------



## Bean_counter (Jul 8, 2013)

Looks awesome


----------

